# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته زیست شناسی(تمامی گرایش ها)

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته زیست شناسی(تمامی گرایش ها)





دیباچه:

رشته‌  زیست‌شناسی‌ دارای‌ سه‌ گرایش‌ علوم‌گیاهی‌، علوم‌ جانوری‌ و زیست‌دریا  است‌.‌ این‌ گرایش‌ها تنها در 17 واحد تخصصی‌ با یکدیگر تفاوت‌ دارند.



گرایش‌ علوم‌ گیاهی‌:

این  رشته‌ یکی‌ از شاخه‌های‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ است‌ که‌ صرفاً موارد مربوط‌ به‌  گیاه‌ را اعم‌ از گیاهان‌ اولیه‌ تا گیاهان‌ امروزی‌ بررسی‌ می‌کند و  دارای‌ زمینه‌های‌ مختلفی‌ مانند:
گیاه‌ شناسی‌، فیزیولوژی‌  گیاهی‌، ریخت‌ زایی‌ و اندام‌ زایی‌ در گیاهان‌، بیوشیمی‌ و جلبک‌ شناسی‌  است‌. علوم‌ گیاهی‌ دارای‌ دو بخش‌ عمده‌ "فیزیولوژی‌" و "سیستماتیک‌" است‌  که‌ بخش‌ فیزیولوژی‌ به‌ شناخت‌ زندگی‌ گیاهان‌ و اندام‌های‌ مختلف‌ یک‌  گیاه‌ می‌پردازد و بخش‌ سیستماتیک‌ نیز درباره‌ اسامی‌ و طبقه‌بندی‌  گیاهان‌ می‌باشد.گیاه، اعجوبه سبزپوش طبیعت است که چون در هر گوشه و کنار  به چشم می‌خورد، عادی و پیش پاافتاده به نظر می‌آید در حالی که بیش از هر  موجود زنده دیگری در روی کره زمین، اعجاب‌آور است.موجودی که در آشپزخانه  ذره‌بینی خود برای همه مخلوقات زنده کره زمین غذا تهیه می‌کند و  پیشرفته‌ترین نیروگاه خورشیدی، شبکه لوله‌کشی و سیستم پمپاژ آب را در  اختیار دارد و از سوی دیگر مایه زیبایی، لطافت ، نشاط و آرامش هستی است. به  همین دلیل شناخت و حفظ آن یک نیاز است. و رشته علوم گیاهی نیز برای پاسخ  به همین نیاز در دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی معتبر جهان دایر شده است.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


حضور کارشناسان‌  علوم‌ گیاهی‌ در مؤسسه‌های‌ تحقیقاتی‌ و اجرایی‌ کشور امری‌ ضروری‌ است‌  تا بتوان‌ محیط‌ زیست‌ ایران‌ را به‌ خوبی‌ حفظ‌ کرد، اما به‌ گفته‌ اساتید  و دانشجویان‌ علوم‌ گیاهی‌ در حال‌ حاضر فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ دوره‌ لیسانس‌  این‌ گرایش‌ موقعیت‌های‌ شغلی‌ مناسبی‌ ندارند. چون‌ دانش‌ و اطلاعات‌  آن‌ها جنبه‌ تخصصی‌ ندارد و مؤسسات‌ و مراکز تحقیقاتی‌ و اجرایی‌ بیشتر  مایلند که‌ نیروهای‌ مورد نیاز خود را از میان‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ کارشناسی‌ ارشد یا دکترای‌ این‌ رشته‌ انتخاب‌ کنند. بیشتر فارغ‌ التحصیلان‌ علوم‌ گیاهی‌ در سطح‌ کارشناسی‌  جذب‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ می‌شوند چون‌ معلومات‌ آنها جنبه‌ عمومی‌ دارد و  می‌توانند در تدریس‌ کتب‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ دوره‌ متوسطه‌ موفق‌ باشند، اما  نمی‌توانند در مراکز تحقیقاتی‌ که‌ نیاز به‌ متخصص‌ در زمینه‌های‌ مختلف‌  علوم‌ گیاهی‌ دارد، فرصت‌ شغلی‌ مناسبی‌ به‌ دست‌ بیاورند. از سوی‌ دیگر  اگر کسی‌ در گرایش‌ علوم‌ گیاهی‌ سرمایه‌گذاری‌ کند و متأثر از محیط‌ نشود،  می‌تواند در بخش‌های‌ کشاورزی‌ ـ زیستی‌، ژنتیک‌ و بیوتکنولوژی‌ فعالیت‌  داشته‌ باشد.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل‌:

دروس‌ مشترک‌ در گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ :


ریاضی‌،  فیزیک‌، شیمی‌، شیمی‌ آلی‌، بیوشیمی‌، آمار زیستی‌ ، زیست‌ سلولی‌ و  مولکولی‌ ، ژنتیک‌ ، اکولوژی‌ ، میکروبیولوژی‌ ، تکامل‌ موجودات‌ زنده‌ ،  تالوفیت‌ها، فیزیولوژی‌ جانوری‌، بافت‌ شناسی‌ ، جنین‌ شناسی‌ ، جانور  شناسی‌، تشریح‌ و مرفولوژی‌ گیاهی‌ ، ریخت‌زایی‌ و اندام‌ زایی‌ در گیاهان‌  ، سیستماتیک‌ گیاهی‌، فیزیولوژی‌ گیاهی‌، رشد و نمو گیاهی‌، بیوفیزیک‌ ،  ویروس‌ شناسی‌ ، زیست‌ شناسی‌ پرتوی‌ ، اکولوژی‌ عملی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ علوم‌ گیاهی‌:


اکو  فیزیولوژی‌ گیاهی‌ ، ازدیاد گیاهان‌ ، قارچ‌ شناسی‌ ، اکولوژی‌ گیاهی‌ ،  انتقال‌ مواد در گیاه‌ ، متمم‌ سیستماتیک‌ گیاهی‌، اصول‌ رده‌بندی‌  گیاهان‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌).




گرایش‌ علوم‌ جانوری‌:


علوم‌  جانوری‌ به‌ مطالعه‌ مسائل‌ مربوط‌ به‌ جانوران‌ می‌پردازد و دارای‌ سه‌  بخش‌ اصلی‌ جانورشناسی‌ یا بیوسیستماتیک‌، فیزیولوژی‌ جانوری‌ اعم‌ از  انسانی‌ و حیوانی‌ و بافت‌شناسی‌ و جنین‌شناسی‌ جانوری‌ است‌.بسیاری‌ از  گرایش‌های‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ وابسته‌ به‌ علوم‌جانوری‌ هستند. برای‌ مثال‌ یک‌  محقق‌ علوم‌سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ تا با یک‌ جانور و وضعیت‌ زیستی‌ آن‌ آشنا  نباشد، نمی‌تواند روی‌ سلول‌ آن‌ کار کند. یک‌ محقق‌ ژنتیک‌ نیز در آغاز  باید بیولوژی‌ جانور را به‌ طور کامل‌ بداند و بعد در زمینه‌ ژنتیک‌ آن‌  کار کند. به یاری بیوسیستماتیک یعنی شناسایی گونه‌های مختلف جانوران نیز  می‌توان به نقش مفید گونه‌های مختلف جانوری برای کمک به طرح‌های اقتصادی پی  برد.برای مثال امروزه استفاده از مواد شیمیایی برای کنترل آفات راه درستی  نیست چون این مواد تعادل اکولوژی محیط زیست را برهم می‌زنند در حالی که با  شناخت گونه‌های حشرات شکارچی می‌توان بسیاری از آفات مثل حشرات مضر را از  بین برد. در این میان می‌توان به کفش‌دوزک‌ها اشاره کرد که امروزه کاربرد  بسیاری در اقتصاد کشاورزی آمریکا دارند یا مگس‌های مفید که از شته‌ها تغذیه  می‌کنند. از طرف دیگر بیوسیستماتیک در شناخت گونه‌های بیماری‌زا مثل «پشه  آنوفل» و معرفی آنها به دنیای پزشکی  نقش مهمی دارد. همچنین می‌‌توان به بخش دیرین‌شناسی یا فسیل‌شناسی اشاره  کرد که یکی از فواید این بخش، پی بردن به منابع عظیم اقتصادی مثل نفت است  که از طریق مطالعه محل فسیل‌ها یا رسوبات فسیل‌ها به دست می‌‌آید.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


هرچند  که‌ تعداد قابل‌ توجهی‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ علوم‌ جانوری‌ جذب‌ بازار کار  نمی‌شوند اما بهترین‌ دانشجویان‌ همیشه‌ موفق‌ بوده‌ و هستند. این دسته از  دانشجویان پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی گاه‌ برای‌ کارهای‌ تحقیقاتی‌ یا اداره‌  آزمایشگاه‌ها جذب‌ دانشگاه‌ها  می‌شوند یا در سازمان‌ حفاظت‌ از محیط‌ زیست‌ و سازمان‌های‌ مربوط‌ به‌  فعالیت‌ می‌پردازند. چون‌ سازمان‌ محیط‌ زیست‌ برای‌ بررسی‌ اکوسیستم‌ها  به‌ محققان‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ از جمله‌ علوم‌جانوری‌ نیاز دارد. همچنین‌ بعضی‌  از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ وارد دنیای‌ پزشکی‌ شده‌ و در زمینه‌های‌ خون‌شناسی‌ یا انگل‌شناسی‌ فعالیت‌ می‌کنند.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ علوم‌ جانوری‌ :


زیست‌  انگل‌ها، فیزیولوژی‌ مقایسه‌ای‌، جانورشناسی‌، رفتارشناسی‌، حشره‌شناسی‌.  (بسیاری از درس‌های این گرایش همراه با آزمایشگاه است).




گرایش‌ زیست‌ دریا:


گرایش‌  زیست‌ دریا به‌ بررسی‌ و مطالعه‌ خواص‌ محیط‌ آبی‌، بیولوژی‌ آبزیان‌ و  فعالیت‌های‌ آبزی‌پروری‌ می‌پردازد؛ یعنی‌ برخلاف‌ دو گرایش‌ علوم‌ جانوری‌  و علوم‌ گیاهی‌ که‌ در آنها بیشتر موجودات‌ خشک‌زی‌ مطالعه‌ می‌شوند این‌  گرایش‌ جانوران‌ و گیاهان‌ آبزی‌ را بررسی‌ و مطالعه‌ می‌کند. گرایش‌ زیست‌  دریا علاوه‌ بر بررسی‌ فیزیولوژی‌ آبزیان‌ به‌ مطالعه‌ اکولوژی‌ دریا  یعنی‌ بررسی‌ آلودگی‌ آب‌ دریاها و تأثیر آن‌ بر محیط‌ دریا می‌پردازد.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


فارغ‌التحصیلان‌  گرایش‌ زیست‌ دریا می‌توانند‌ در مراکز پرورش‌ ماهی‌ و مراکز‌ تحقیق‌ بر  روی‌ ارزش‌ مواد غذایی‌ دریایی‌ فعالیت کنند. علاوه‌ بر کار در شیلات‌  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ می‌توانند در حفظ‌ بعضی‌ از گونه‌های‌ آبزیان‌  که‌ در حال‌ انقراض‌ هستند مثل‌ ماهی‌ ازون‌برون‌ یا ماهی‌ سفید کار کنند و  مهمتر از همه‌ این‌ که‌ ما باید به‌ یاری‌ کارشناسان‌ زیست‌دریا یک‌ اطلس‌ دقیق‌ در مورد گونه‌های‌ آبزی‌ موجود در آب‌های‌ کشورمان‌ تهیه‌ کنیم‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ زیست‌ دریا:


ماهی‌شناسی‌،  لیمنولوژی‌، انگل‌ها و بیماری‌های‌ انگلی‌ آبزیان‌، اکولوژی‌ آبزیان‌،  شناخت‌ کف‌زیان‌، اصول‌ و تکثیر و پرورش‌ آبزیان‌. (بسیاری از درس‌های‌  این‌ گرایش‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌ است).


توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌ :


دانشجوی‌  رشته‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ باید عاشق‌ کشف‌ حقایق‌ پدیده‌های‌ طبیعی‌ باشد و به‌  گردش‌ در طبیعت‌ علاقه‌مند باشد. چون‌ اطلاعاتی‌ که‌ با حضور در محیط‌  طبیعی‌ زندگی‌ گیاه‌ یا جانور می‌توان‌ به‌ دست‌ آورد در هیچ‌ کتابی‌ پیدا  نخواهد شد. در ضمن‌ دانشجو لازم‌ است‌ فردی‌ منظم‌ و مرتب‌ بوده‌ و بتواند  مطالب‌ را در ذهن‌ خویش‌ به‌ خوبی‌ طبقه‌بندی‌ کند تا در زمینه‌ سیستماتیک‌  موفق‌ گردد.

منبع : دانشگاهی



*

----------


## saharsadr

سلام.
من زیست جانوری شهید بهشتی هستم.
یه سوال. من واحدامونو شمردم بدون اختیاریا میشه حدود ۱۷۰ تا...
خیلی زیاد نیس؟

----------

